# AEP Here I Come...



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Leaving for AEP Thursday Morning thru Sunday!! Can't wait! It's going to be a great time. Hopefully the fishing is just as great!!!


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

Wish you guys all the luck and hope you have some great weather!


----------



## m_miller (Jun 2, 2005)

Ill be there to. does anyone know if they still have the free firewood on the connector road between a-c


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Ill be down there with about 5-6 Fellow Kayakers as well. If you see a Campsite full of Kayaks thats us....

As far as wood I have only been down there once this year and it was in the middle of the afternoon on a Saturday and there was no Wood there. That does not mean they still dont drop though


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

There use to be firewood there and at K. In my opinion I believe the locals have taken adantage of the piles of free slab wood, taking it cut it up and selling it to the campers. I may be wrong but what they are selling is cut up slab wood.


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

Header said:


> There use to be firewood there and at K. In my opinion I believe the locals have taken adantage of the piles of free slab wood, taking it cut it up and selling it to the campers. I may be wrong but what they are selling is cut up slab wood.


You are mistaken. The wood that is sold is not stolen from the campsites. It is purchased from local sawmills in the form of slabs then it is cut into lengths and sold. If you wish to purchase uncut slabs you can and cut them up yourself if you have a chainsaw. The Quick Exchange has plenty of wood for sale that was bought from area sawmills.


----------



## OHBassCrazy (May 10, 2010)

Every year this weekend myself and a few buddies take our annual AEP fishing trip. We enjoy hiking back to and fish several of the ponds. We are heading there on Thursday as well! We fish from canoes and float tubes...We are catch and release group...We love finding ponds with big bass and gills on the flyrod......We've not been into any BIG gills for a couple of trips..but we know they are there for sure!

AEP is one of my most favorite places in all Ohio to fish for sure!


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Shhhhhh........There are no fish and those ponds and it is supposed to snow this weekend.

Also all campsites are closed through the 16th of May.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I'll be in a Red Ford Ranger with a fitted cap. If you see me at K come on over.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Thats the best burning wood around Maggot! I love coming up there and getting my wood and a sandwich! Hope to see you.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Well Maggot thanks for setting the record straight, I see you are from Beautiful Downtown Reinersville but it did look like that way and since the piles are no longer there, I did hear that from people who are there more than me.


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

I'm hoping to be there this weekend, probably a half day Saturday and all of Sunday. Maybe I'll finally get that pig I've been looking for this spring.


----------



## fish breath (May 22, 2010)

I was just at camp site k and d there is firewood there. As far as beging beautiful downtown reinersville. I guess someone is blind don't they see the house that people live in that should have been taken down along time ago.


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

fish breath said:


> I was just at camp site k and d there is firewood there. As far as beging beautiful downtown reinersville. I guess someone is blind don't they see the house that people live in that should have been taken down along time ago.


For your info...I live in that house you speak of! I love it! Next time your in Reinersville stop over and I'll take you on a tour of the basement.


----------



## fish breath (May 22, 2010)

u live in the house I speak of. I dont' think so. I do know who lives there and it is not u. as for taking a tour in the basement there isn't one.


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

fish breath said:


> u live in the house I speak of. I dont' think so. I do know who lives there and it is not u. as for taking a tour in the basement there isn't one.


You ain't thinkin right!


----------

